# Modified Albright Knot and others...



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it recommended to put any super glue after wetting and cinching down the knot? And do any of you really even use or carry any super glue for knots anymore?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I always carry super glue, but I've never used it on a knot. If a knot needs glue to hold, it doesn't belong in my arsenal...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree, I just remember when it was widely recognized/recommended to do so with braid and got me wondering...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> I always carry super glue, but I've never used it on a knot. If a knot needs glue to hold, it doesn't belong in my arsenal...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+ 1

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet that super glue actually makes the knot weaker. It has to affect the line and make it more brittle. Like Bad Bub said...... if I have to glue a knot to make it hold I'm not using that knot.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I too remember when gluing was suggested. All I ever noticed it doing was after a few casts it would just chip and flake off...since it wouldn't flex with the line. I remember ordering a tube of Berkley "knot glue" and it was completely dried up when I received it. Sheesh...


----------

